# JKD Phoenix AZ - East Valley area.



## K831 (Oct 5, 2008)

Trying to be sure I haven't missed any opportunities. I live in Mesa. Thanks.


----------



## geezer (Oct 6, 2008)

K831 said:


> Trying to be sure I haven't missed any opportunities. I live in Mesa. Thanks.


 
Don't know about "JKD" that advertizes itself as such, but google  DTEskrima with Martin Torres. He's at the RITC training centers in Tempe and in Chandler, and also used to teach in E. Mesa. He doesn't call what he does JKD, but it is totally based on an "absorb what is useful" philosophy. And his foundation is boxing, wing tsun and filipino arts. Coaches grappling and cage fighters too. I'd say _it's what JKD should be_, if it's done right.


----------



## K831 (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks.... I'll check it out.


----------

